
Why are fewer people interested in doing IT? - elwaz
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-20/where-is-the-it-crowd/8286396
======
tracker1
Summed up in one word, "NERD!!!!!"

~~~
tracker1
FTR, I was making a reference to "Revenge of The Nerds." But seriously, there
is still some stigma attached to working in IT, especially in the US, even
today. It's not like it was in the 80's, but it is there.

